# Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to the dark side.



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

I just received an amazing bomb from @JtAv8tor this bomb was even placed in a special housing to ensure maximum destruction. I can't tell you how excited I am to try all these! Thanks man. I'm joining the dark side.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Very Awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice hit.. I didn't see anything from the darkside.. Did I miss something?

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nice hit.. I didn't see anything from the darkside.. Did I miss something?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


When you receive a bomb from v8tor himself

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> When you receive a bomb from v8tor himself
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ya..still don't get it.. But that happens..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Ya..still don't get it.. But that happens..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Star Wars reference Dino, Dark side of the force  watch the damn movies lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Dark side means something else around here... 
Nice hit!!!!!! Great selection right there.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Star Wars reference Dino, Dark side of the force  watch the damn movies lmao
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nah.. I'd rather just ask STUPID questions..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Target destroyed ! Nice shot JT


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

WABOOM said:


> Dark side means something else around here...
> Nice hit!!!!!! Great selection right there.


Ya..I keep seeing "sent from the darkside".

I'm ready to gripe about using the proper thread... Then I don't see any ccs..

It's all good. I get it now Spock, Vader stuff..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Nah.. I'd rather just ask STUPID questions..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Fair enough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Ya..still don't get it.. But that happens..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I guess it's that Darth Vadar meme. We may have to outlaw @*JtAv8tor*'s avatar for causing noob-confusion about forum jargon. :vs_laugh:

I've also seen 'em apply "dark side" to maduros. So we should outlaw those unholy creations too! >

Then again, what they don't know won't hurt 'em ($$$). :vs_whistle:

EDIT: Oops, late posting. But I still think we should...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> I guess it's that Darth Vadar meme. We may have to outlaw @JtAv8tor's avatar for causing noob-confusion about forum jargon. :vs_laugh:
> 
> I've also seen 'em apply "dark side" to maduros. So we should outlaw those unholy creations too! >
> 
> Then again, what they don't know won't hurt 'em ($$$). :vs_whistle:


Thanks..now I know what his avatar is.. Tapatalk has the avatars cropped into a circle.. I thought it was some sort of land mass.. lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Madness!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> Thanks..now I know what his avatar is.. Tapatalk has the avatars cropped into a circle.. I thought it was some sort of land mass.. lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


In that case, let's outlaw TapaSquawk too! :vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> In that case, let's outlaw TapaSquawk too! :vs_cool:


I think I gotta vote no on that one.. I only go on the regular site to hand out rg, check my message board, and for mod type stuff..

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## FTB.Melanie (Jul 14, 2017)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> I just received an amazing bomb from @JtAv8tor this bomb was even placed in a special housing to ensure maximum destruction. I can't tell you how excited I am to try all these! Thanks man. I'm joining the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome. Some of my favs. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Ya..I keep seeing "sent from the darkside".
> 
> I'm ready to gripe about using the proper thread... Then I don't see any ccs..
> 
> ...


you're such a grumpy old man

hey you kids, get off dinos lawn!


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

In still confused about what the dark side references that isn't about the force. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

kablamo!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> In still confused about what the dark side references that isn't about the force.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


When you transition into cc's , you're moving to the darkside...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Gummy Jones said:


> you're such a grumpy old man
> 
> hey you kids, get off dinos lawn!


And I'm keeping your damn baseball..

Don't make me get the hose.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> When you transition into cc's , you're moving to the darkside...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Gotcha well I'm that case I'll never be a sith.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Lookin good!
Nice move JT.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Gotcha well I'm that case I'll never be a sith.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That remains to be seen haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> I just received an amazing bomb from @JtAv8tor this bomb was even placed in a special housing to ensure maximum destruction. I can't tell you how excited I am to try all these! Thanks man. I'm joining the dark side.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And while it's a small tupper it's great for 15-20 cigars and has an awesome seal. That boveda will last a while too before needing a recharge!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Gotcha well I'm that case I'll never be a sith.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'll Google it...lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I'll Google it...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Here ya go

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Sith

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Here ya go
> 
> http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Sith
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got that they were bad guys.. Then I scrolled and scrolled and scrolled..man there's alot of crap listed..it'd take me less time to watch all the movies than read that..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I got that they were bad guys.. Then I scrolled and scrolled and scrolled..man there's alot of crap listed..it'd take me less time to watch all the movies than read that..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


You got a blu-ray player ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> You got a blu-ray player ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Uh oh...


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I was lying..I'm not gonna watch em..I'm more intro history oriented movies. 

I've also never seen any Indiana Jones, James bond, or the wizard of oz. So it's not just star wars..

but I did read and watch the godfather in grade school..lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> And while it's a small tupper it's great for 15-20 cigars and has an awesome seal. That boveda will last a while too before needing a recharge!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I noticed when I opened it, it was like decompressing a vault door. So the packs are rechargeable? Thank you again so much

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> I noticed when I opened it, it was like decompressing a vault door. So the packs are rechargeable? Thank you again so much
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yep multiple ways to recharge them search the forums as their was a recent thread on how to recharge them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Yep multiple ways to recharge them search the forums as their was a recent thread on how to recharge them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Should I leave bubble wrap in?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> Should I leave bubble wrap in?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That was just for shipping, no need if they aren't being numbed around

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> That was just for shipping, no need if they aren't being numbed around
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I thought as much but wanted to be sure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobbya08 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice hit JT 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

@JtAv8tor what is the name of this diesel? It's blowing my mind.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Nightmarehour182 said:


> @JtAv8tor what is the name of this diesel? It's blowing my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome ! It is the unlimited if I recall correctly @LeatherNeck @Kidvegas correct me if I am wrong please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Either the unlimited or the unholy cocktail hard to tell but you can check them out on cigars international to try and compare bands.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

JtAv8tor said:


> Those are awesome ! It is the unlimited if I recall correctly @LeatherNeck @Kidvegas correct me if I am wrong please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Definitely the Unlimited! And a fine AJ smoke.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Kidvegas said:


> Definitely the Unlimited! And a fine AJ smoke.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Figured you would know, I have them all mixed in together no more boxes for them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Those are awesome ! It is the unlimited if I recall correctly @LeatherNeck @Kidvegas correct me if I am wrong please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It was a religious experience.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

The Kid introduced me to Diesel now I have a whole drawer full and they are awesome cigars and can be snagged at good prices too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> The Kid introduced me to Diesel now I have a whole drawer full and they are awesome cigars and can be snagged at good prices too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think I can see why. It was constructed flawlessly, burn was sharp, smoke output and flavor were amazing. I'm sad it's over. I'm definitely be adding those to my list

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Honestly every Diesel I have tried has been a great smoke


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nightmarehour182 (Aug 3, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> Honestly every Diesel I have tried has been a great smoke
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I am no where close to being able to pick out flavor notes from a cigar but I do prefer maduros and stay away from the peppery leather gars. After looking at the flavor profile on this I'm surprised it stated leather and spice but I loved it. The end of the 2nd third got bitter for a few puffs but returned to normal and I smoked it until it wouldn't smoke anymore haha.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

